# Double posts



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm seeing a lot of times recently where I know I only pressed the post comment button once, but it got posted twice,

Each of these times the posting has taken a long time, over a minute to complete.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> I'm seeing a lot of times recently where I know I only pressed the post comment button once, but it got posted twice,
> 
> Each of these times the posting has taken a long time, over a minute to complete.


I figured that was a strategy to double up on your "likes"


----------

